# Chingar/ Singar



## Hugo CB

En dependencia de nuetras diferencias verbales, esta es una forma vulgar de hacer sexo. ¿Como se usan en otros países de habla hispana?


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

En Argentina _chingar_ tiene un sentido muy ingenuo: _colgar una prenda de vestir más de un lado que del otro.

Te chinga la pollera, se te descosió el ruedo. (pollera=falda; ruedo=dobladillo)

_Por extensión algo _chingado_ es algo _torcido. _

_Ese cuadro está chingado, acomodalo._
_ 
singar _no la conocía.


----------



## fsabroso

En Perú o Chile no se usa, ni escucha, ninguna de las dos.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

fsabroso said:


> En Perú o Chile no se usa, ni escucha, ninguna de las dos.


 
Es verdad, tenemos otras palabras para el acto sexual y chingar no es una de ellas.


----------



## didakticos

En Costa Rica _*chingar*_ es molestar, fastidiar.

Dejá de *andar/estar chingando*. (Deja de molestar/fastidiar)


----------



## Mangato

Hugo CB said:


> En dependencia de nuetro\as diferencias verbalesE. sta es una forma vulgar de hacer sexo. ¿Como se usan en otros paíse de habla hispana?


 
Hola Hugo: En realidad no entendí muy bien la pregunta 
¿Qué quires saber?, Si chingar tiene otro significado distinto del de practicar sexo, o qué otras palabras utilizamos como sinónimos de practicar sexo?

Saludos,

Mangato


----------



## Madonna´s fan

En México, chingar es molesta/fregar.


----------



## Seño

En España no usamos ninguno de los dos.


----------



## borgonyon

Singar nunca lo había escuchado. Chingar, como señala Madonna's fan, en México se usa para molestar, fastidiar, hasta joder, pero no se usa tener relaciones sexuales. En mi tierra se usa incluso "una chingaderita" para señalar que algo es muy pequeño. "Déjate de chingaderas", por ejemplo, significa "no jodas".


----------



## piraña utria

Ninguna de las dos se utiliza por estas tierras Hugo.

Saludos,


----------



## Hugo CB

Yo tenía entendido que en México tanía esa connotación. Y sí Mangato, qusiera conocer como se dice en otros países.


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Para sinónimos de _chingar_ en el sentido de mantener relaciones sexuales puedes ver estos hilos (hay otros además de estos):

follar

tener relaciones

Vas a encontrar profusa información porque este tipo de hilo por alguna razón que no alcanzo a explicarme atrae a legiones de foreros, sin distinción de sexo, raza, credo, nacionalidad, etc., etc..(este hilo tiene menos de un día de existencia y ya tiene 124 "_hits_" a las 00:26 (GTM -2) del 24/11/08)

*Nota del Moderador:*
*Por favor, en este hilo limítense a comentarios referentes a chingar y singar.*


----------



## mirx

Hugo CB said:


> Yo tenía entendido que en México tanía esa connotación. Y sí Mangato, qusiera conocer como se dice en otros países.


 
Debido a que usamos chingar muchísimo, a veces otros hispanohablante creen que tiene una connotación meramente sexual.

Aunque sí es posible usar "chingar" como sinónimo de fornicar, es mucho más común su uso como *joder*.

Me chingué a Maria = *Jodí* a María.

Aquí por ejemplo, el enfásis no es tanto en lo sexual sino en el hecho de que se ha aprovechado de algo. 
Otro ejemplo más claro sería: 
_Me chingué a Juan con doscientos varos_, quiere decir que se ha aprovechado de Juan de tal forma que este ha perdido 200 pesos.


----------



## chics

Hola. Aquí *chingar* es una palabra informal para decir _robar_. *Singar* no se usa.


----------



## Mangato

borgonyon said:


> Singar nunca lo había escuchado. Chingar, como señala Madonna's fan, en México se usa para molestar, fastidiar, hasta joder, pero no se usa tener relaciones sexuales. En mi tierra se usa incluso "una chingaderita" para señalar que algo es muy pequeño. "Déjate de chingaderas", por ejemplo, significa "no jodas".


 

Pues tenía entendido en en México, se usaba con el significado de tener relaciones sexuales. De hecho en el hilo que propone Bocha, así aparece en en un post de Toño. 
¿No era Malinche la Chingada de Cortés?

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Yo sí conozco las dos palabras, pero como ya se dijo en Chile no se usan con ese sentido (ni en todo el cono sur, hasta donde yo conozco)
Hay hilos que son verdaderon diccionarios de sinónimos respecto del tema.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Lau_85

Mangato said:


> Pues tenía entendido en en México, se usaba con el significado de tener relaciones sexuales. De hecho en el hilo que propone Bocha, así aparece en en un post de Toño.
> ¿No era Malinche la Chingada de Cortés?
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> MG


 
Hola,

Efectivamente el sentido de la palabra _chingada _en México hace referencia a las indígenas que fueron violadas en tiempos de la Colonia; siendo la más representativa La Malinche. Transportándolo entonces a nuestra era, podemos decir que una de las connotaciones de esta palabra es violar o tomar por la fuerza a alguien. Aunque también existen otras connotaciones como _no estés chingando _o _como chingas_, en estos casos la palabra _chingar_ puede ser facilmente remplazada por _molestar._

Si me lo permiten, les recomiendo que lean _El Laberinto de la Soledad _de Octavio Paz; uno de los capítulos da una explicación completa de lo que se refiere la palabra _chingada_ en contextos diferentes.

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Aquí el extracto de Paz.


----------



## chics

Hola, yo también pensaba que chingar en Méjico era "joder", con su significado de "molestar", si quereis, pero también el de "follar". 

¿Y "chinga tu madre" no se dice entonces? Yo lo he oído en algunas pelis, pero ahora no me acuerdo si son estadounidenses y resulta que es el castellano que ellos piensan que hablan los hispanoamericanos. ¿Me podeis ayudar? Gracias.


----------



## Metzaka

_*Chinga tu madre*_ es muy común y significa que vayas a molestarla a ella.
Chingar tiene muchos usos en México. Una _*chinga*_ es una golpiza, un *chingo* es mucho, etc.

Saludos


----------



## chics

Ah, pensaba que era otra cosa... Gracias.


----------



## neal41

Traductora Al-Español said:


> _*Chinga tu madre*_ es muy común y significa que vayas a molestarla a ella.
> Chingar tiene muchos usos en México. Una _*chinga*_ es una golpiza, un *chingo* es mucho, etc.


 
Que yo sepa "Chinga tu madre" es insulto fuerte, y con frecuencia se ve en la forma "Chinga a tu madre". En la lengua hablada son iguales. ¿Es así?


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Lo correcto (desde un punto de vista meramente gramatical, pues desde otros no lo sería tanto) es decir _chinga a tu madre_, porque esta mujer hipotética es la destinataria de la acción, el complemento de persona del verbo _chingar_, de ahí que la preposición sea necesaria.

Este verbo, cuya variante cubana conocí gracias al enorme Cabrera Infante, tiene un sinfín de usos en México, de los cuales ya se han dicho los más comunes. Sin embargo, quisiera enfatizar que si alguien en este país dice _Esta noche me voy a chingar a mi novia_ o _Manuel se está chingando a Laura_, se comprende que en ambas oraciones el contexto es de corte sexual. Tengo la impresión personalísima de que, para que en el habla mexicana _chingar_ adquiera connotaciones sexuales, se necesita hacer una perífrasis como las de los ejemplos que puse arriba. De lo contrario, se queda en un _fastidiar/robar_ malsonante.

Saludos,
PBZ


----------



## _ivann_

Como ya lo han dicho, en "México" significa "tener sexo", o también "molestar", depende la manera en que lo digas,  de hecho se han construido varias expresiones e inventado nuevas palabras como por ejemplo "¡Qué chingados! (expresando enojo), "chingón" (algo muy bueno), un chingo (mucho)...


----------



## Metzaka

_ivann_ said:


> Como ya lo han dicho, en "México" significa "tener sexo", o también "molestar", depende la manera en que lo digas, de hecho se han construido varias expresiones e inventado nuevas palabras como por ejemplo "¡Qué chingados! (expresando enojo), "chingón" (algo muy bueno), un chingo (mucho)...


Pues cada día se aprende algo nuevo. Yo nunca lo usé como tener relaciones sexuales, pero este fin de semana una amiga del D.F. le dio ese uso a la palabra.
Saludos.


----------



## chia08

En Guatemala, chingar = molestar.  De tal manera que chingón = alguien que molesta, chingadera = algo que molesta.  También se usa para decir que algo se descompuso, ejemplo:  se chingó el carro.  También *un chingo* = mucho.


----------



## Metzaka

Chingadera, en México, puede ser cosa o casualidad.

_Pásame esa 'chingadera'_.--(cuando se olvida la palabra correcta, la substituimos por esta.)
_Pasé el examen de pura 'chingadera'._


----------



## bellota_2601

Hola a todos

En el área del Caribe (Cuba, Puerto Rico y República Dominicana) si se usa esa palabra para referirse a tener sexo, pero es una palabra muy vulgar.

Saludos


----------



## Bunjin

En México tiene mucho el significado de GANAR, de ser SUPERIORIOR a alguien; "me lo chingue" es que obtuve una ventaja de alguien, que le gané, que lo dejé dolido. "Soy más chingón" es que soy superior. "Deja de estar chingando" es deja de estar molestando. "Te voy a chingar" es te voy a golpear o a ganar, depende del contexto. "Dejate de chingaderas"  significa que te dejes de pequeñeces, de tonterías o de malas intenciones. "Me lleva la chingada" es una expresión que refleja falta de tolerancia o un fuerte fatalismo. "Hijo de la chingada", puede ser un fraternal saludo que muestra fuertes lazos de amistad, reconocimiento a la grandeza de alguien, o un gran insulto, depende de la zona del país y del contexto en que se use. "Te quiero un chingo", te quiero mucho.

En fin, creo que es una de esas palabras que en México se utiliza "un chingo" o para "muchas chingaderas".... (muchas ocasiones, casos, momentos).

Lo que sí se, es que el contexto de acto sexual es muy pocas veces utilizado.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Creo que le damos un uso excesivo a la palabra chingar y todos sus derivados. (esa de singar nunca la he escuchado).  No había leído la disertación de Paz al respecto. Muy interesante. Es como la palabra "gemela" del inglés fuck. 



bellota_2601 said:


> Hola a todos
> 
> En el área del Caribe (Cuba, Puerto Rico y República Dominicana) si se usa esa palabra para referirse a tener sexo, pero es una palabra muy vulgar.
> 
> Saludos


 
bellota, la palabra chingar no tiene nada de "elegante" en México. Eso sí, se saborea su uso. Y de que te digan "no chinges" a " no mames güey", ya no sé cual es más vulgar de las dos. Nuestro caló es tan creativo que ya chingar no es tan "mala palabra" comparada con otras nuevas.

No me ha tocado escucharla refiriéndose a tener sexo, pero con tanta flexibilidad que se usa, ¿por qué no?

Saludos


----------



## JeSuisSnob

De acuerdo con Mirx y Lau 85. Sólo como complemento de lo que han dicho, pego la definición del _Diccionario del español usual en México _(que editó el Colegio de México):

*chingar* v tr (Se conjuga como _amar_) (_Groser_, _Ofensivo_) *1* Molestar o causar grave daño a una persona: "Hay cabrones que nomás lo están a uno _chingue y chingue_", "¡No me _chingues_, necesito dinero!", "¡Vete a _chingar_ a otra parte!" *2* Violar sexualmente a una persona: "Me _chingué_ a la pinche vieja", "¡Vete a _chingar _a tu madre!" *3* prnl Sacrificarse en extremo: "Yo _me chingo_ trabajando día y noche y tú te gastas todo el dinero" *4* prnl Fallar o fracasar alguna cosa: "_Se chingó_ el negocio", "_Se me chingó_ el motor en plena carretera".

Saludos.


----------



## Ynez

Seño said:


> En España no usamos ninguno de los dos.



En (zonas de) Extremadura sí se usa, con el significado de _molestar_ (o mejor, _hacer enfadar_):

_¡Déjala!¡No la chingues!
Mira qué cara tiene. Ya se ha chingado._

Es de esas palabras que cada vez se oye menos.

_Chingón_ o _chingona_ es la persona _que chinga_ o _se chinga_ mucho. No sé por qué, pero podría significar las dos cosas, tal y como yo la recuerdo.


----------



## Arpin

Ynez said:


> En (zonas de) Extremadura sí se usa, con el significado de _molestar_ (o mejor, _hacer enfadar_):
> 
> _¡Déjala!¡No la chingues!
> Mira qué cara tiene. Ya se ha chingado._
> 
> Es de esas palabras que cada vez se oye menos.
> 
> _Chingón_ o _chingona_ es la persona _que chinga_ o _se chinga_ mucho. No sé por qué, pero podría significar las dos cosas, tal y como yo la recuerdo.



Ahora entiendo lo del comentario que pusiste en changar 
Por mi zona de Extremadura no decimos chingar sino chinchar.
_¡Déjame!¡No me chinches más, pesá!
Eres una chinchorrera_ Ja,ja


----------



## Ynez

Arpin said:


> Ahora entiendo lo del comentario que pusiste en changar
> Por mi zona de Extremadura no decimos chingar sino chinchar.
> _¡Déjame!¡No me chinches más, pesá!
> Eres una chinchorrera_ Ja,ja



Qué lío. 

_Chinchar_ también se usa aquí. Tiene la idea de _molestar poco a poco, y venga y venga..._ El sustantivo relacionado es _chinche_.

Pero el DRAE está de acuerdo con tu idea de _chinchorrera_:



> chinchorrero, ra.
> (De chinche).
> 1. adj. coloq. Dicho de una conducta: Impertinente o molesta.
> 2. adj. coloq. Quisquilloso, picajoso. U. t. c. s.


www.rae.es

Para mí _chinchorrero/a_ signifca _cotilla_.

He visto una página que comenta sobre la forma de hablar de Benavente (Zamora) y otras del noroeste de Extremadura que incluían la palabra "chingar", pero no he visto bien qué significado le dan.

Luego, en otras páginas, cada uno le adjudica un origen diferente: gitano, indígenas de México...


----------



## Bostru

didakticos said:


> En Costa Rica _*chingar*_ es molestar, fastidiar.
> 
> Dejá de *andar/estar chingando*. (Deja de molestar/fastidiar)


 
Además de las acepciones dichas por mi coterráneo, también significar 'bromear', 'festejar' (ej.: ahora después del trabajo vamos a *chingar* un rato con todo mundo) o también 'andar haciendo cosas improductivas' (ej.: Ese mae pasó *chingando* toda su juventud y al final no hizo nada).

*Singar* ese sí que nunca lo he oído.


----------



## Arpin

Bostru said:


> Ahora después del trabajo vamos a *chingar* un rato con todo mundo)



Como diríamos en España: en 2 palabras Im Presionante.

Bostru, si vienes por España, te aconsejo que JAMAS utilices tal expresión. Te puedes encontrar en una situación......... embarazosa, muy embarazosa


----------



## Ynez

Arpin, eso es porque sí lo conoces en la expresión "¡Vete a chingar a tu madre!", ¿no?

Pero quizás la idea era la de "molestar".


----------



## Ynez

Yo encontré una página que incluye significados de la palabra _chingar_ en muchos sitios. No lo puse porque no me parecía demasiado fiable la información, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que yo la conozco y no habla de mi zona. 



> chingar - Colombia. No acertar, fracasar, frustrarse, fallar;- América Central. Cortar el rabo a un animal. Bromear;- Costa Rica. Cortar el rabo a un animal; - Canarias. Salpicar; - Palencia. Tintinear; - Chile. No acertar, fracasar, frustrarse, fallar; - Perú. No acertar, fracasar, frustrarse, fallar; - Argentina. Colgar un vestido más de un lado que de otro; - México. Dar una paliza. Hacer daño; - Paraguay. Colgar un vestido más de un lado que de otro; - Uruguay. Colgar un vestido más de un lado que de otro; - Guatemala. Hablando de gallos de pelea, adiestrarlos; - El Salvador. Dar la lata, fastidiar; - América. Joder, copular. Molestar, fastidiar. Bromear;  - México. Acto sexual. Robar. Molestar. Dar una paliza.




http://www.diccionariosdigitales.ne...onario de Americanismos - CHINASTE-CHIRGA.htm


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Andalucía oriental, chingar es tener relaciones sexuales. No es de las más usadas para referirse al coito, pero existe y se oye
Y como dice la página de Ynez, en Canarias es salpicar. Es una palabra de uso común. "Un niño estaba chingando a los demás con una pistola de agua".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Acabo de ver este hilo y copio aquí lo que escribí (un poco modificado) en el hilo sobre _changar_:


> Pues para nota es la derivación del caló de *chingar *que propugna la RAE. Cuando a mí me parece otro occidentalismo derivado del latín *clingo*, _apretar, ceñir, rodear_. Que es verbo diferente de *changar*. Existe en gallego (chingar) y en portugués (xingar < chingar) que no creo que hayan sufrido influencias de la lengua de los gitanos. Los académicos sabrán.


----------



## Ynez

Xiao, ¿con qué significado se usa/usaba "chingar" en Galicia?


En este hilo de español-portugués hablan del tema:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1652447


----------



## XiaoRoel

Se usa, y abundantemente, como aparece en el diccionario de Estraviz:


> *Chingar*
> 
> v. tr. e i.
> (1) Amedrontar, sobressaltar.
> (2) Beber a golos.
> (3) Tocar: _nom me chingues, que apanhas_. Enfadar, incomodar.
> (4) Mover a chalana impulsando-a com o remo desde detrás da popa.
> (5) fam. Fornicar.
> v. pron.
> (1) Assustar-se, sobressaltar-se.
> (2) Amocar-se, incomodar-se.
> (3) Embebedar-se, emborrachar-se.


No es posible que una palabra gitana tenga esta vitalidad en gallego. La etimología académica es fantasiosa.
Parece un occidentalismo (gallego-portugués o leonés occidental) como otros muchos de Extremadura, occidente de Andalucía, Canarias y América.


----------



## Bostru

Arpin said:


> Como diríamos en España: en 2 palabras Im Presionante.
> 
> Bostru, si vienes por España, te aconsejo que JAMAS utilices tal expresión. Te puedes encontrar en una situación......... embarazosa, muy embarazosa


 
Jajajaja... Pues lo tomaré muy en cuenta. Por otro lado, si venís a Costa Rica, usalo, aquí está completamente vigente ese uso (ha de ser bien divertido para vos). Podés decirle a cualquiera por ejemplo ''Vamos ahora en la noche a chingar por ahí'' sin que implique nada vulgar ni sexual, sino sólo salir y divertirse.


----------



## insiluse

Yo me he criado y sigo viviendo en España, en el sur de la provincia de Córdoba, y recuerdo que hace cuarenta y cinco años, aproximadamente, los niños usábamos y entendíamos a la perfección el significado de la palabra chingar y también la de follar, que era su sinónimo.

Además, en las casas que tenian corral de gallinas, era frecuencia oir decir a la madre de la casa, sin ninguna vergüenza, que su gallo había pisado a la gallina, y si había conejera, era habitual decir que un conejo había cogido a una coneja, o también un caballo a una yegua, pero no un hombre a una mujer. 

Después, fuimos escuchando decir a los que venían de otras parte de España, que tenían gana de joderse a alguna tía, y entendíamos que querían chingársela o follársela. Y cada vez se oía más decir joder, y menos decir chingar. Pero ahora se dice ya menos joder. Lo que no ha cambiado, y sigue permanente es follar.

Naturalmente, también se dice echar un polvo, echar un kiki, trincarse a una tía, pasarla (a la tía) por la piedra, y yo personalmente, cuando hay delante mujeres de mi familia, me gusta decir cepillar, como por ejemplo: "y la cogió y se la cepilló en un santiamén", pero aquí cogerla es agarrarla para cepillarla mejor.

O sea, que al menos por mi zona, conocemos perfectamente todas las expresiones que se emplean en los demás países hispanos, aunque coger el macho a la hembra, pisar a la hembra y echar el macho solamente se emplean para animales, y para mujeres, las demás.

Espero no haberme dejado olvidadas muchas expresiones, ni que nadie pierda el sueño con tanto vocabulario.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Brenduchis

En México la palabra CHINGAR significa muchísisisisisiisisisisisisiisisisisimas cosas:

Aquí está la lista de los diferentes usos:

¿QUÉ SIGNIFICA CHINGAR?
El verbo chingar es por excelencia el verbo del léxico mexicano que se utiliza para todo, desde lo mejor que esta chingón hasta lo peor que está de la chingada. Quizás en nuestro maravilloso idioma una de las palabras que más aplicaciones tiene es el verbo CHINGAR en todas sus formas:

Debido al auge en uso que ha tomado este hermoso vocablo, nuestra Real Academia de la lengua Española ha decidido aceptarla formalmente.

DENOTANDO FRAUDE.........Me chingaron
IGNORANCIA..................Sepa la chingada
AMENAZA......................Te voy a chingar
PREPOTENCIA..................Soy el más chingón
DISTANCIA....................Hasta la chingada
DESPRECIO.....................Vales pa' pura chingada
CELOS..........................¿¿Con quién chingados estabas??
INCONFORMIDAD.............Son chingaderas!! // Ya ni la chingan...
PETICION.......................¡Vete a la chingada!
CALIFICATIVO..................Chingaquedito
HOSTILIDAD....................¿¿Y tú quién chingados eres??
FRUSTRACION..................¡Ah! ¡¡Qué bien chingas!!
TERMINAL.......................Chingó a su madre
INCERTIDUMBRE................¿¿Y no nos irán a chingar??
CERTEZA.........................Ya nos chingaron.
ADVERTENCIA...................Síguele y te va a cargar la chingada.
INCOMPETENCIA.................No sé qué chingados hacer.
DISCRECIÓN......................¡Chingao!
ENOJO............................¡Que vaya y rechingue a su madre!
COMPASIÓN......................Qué fea chinga le arrimaron... // Qué chinga le pusieron...
TRIUNFO...........................Ya chingué.
DERROTA..........................Me chingué.
HUMOR...........................Está bien que chingues, pero a tu madre la respetas.
DESPEDIDA.......................Vámonos a la chingada.
CHISME...........................¿Supiste a quién se chingaron ayer??
APELATIVO SEXUAL.............Y entonces que me la chingo...
ADMIRACIÓN.......................¡¡¡Está chingón!!!!
ANTIMODERNISTA................Qué chinguita con los celulares...
INCREDULIDAD....................¡¿Ahhhh chingá, chingá, chingá?!
ABURRIMIENTO....................Mmm... que la chingada...
DENOTANDO UN ERROR.........Está de la chingada.



LA HISTORIA DE MEXICO:
......Hace un chingo de años, los indígenas éramos bien chingones, pero llegaron un chingo de españoles y nos pusieron una chinga y desde entonces a todos nos llevó la chingada.



¡¿Y entonces qué opinan de esta chingonería de vocabulario tan chingón?!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues que es una "palabra comodín" en México.


----------



## Nirvantrox

El origen de la palabra "Chingar" se dió en la época de la conquista española a México.

Aún no se sabe el origen exacto, pero según escritos se empezó a usar de la mezcla de las lenguas nativas con el castellano.

Se utilizaba inicialmente para nombrar al acto de violar, abusar o someter sexualmente a otra persona. Entonces el origen de "chingar" es meramente sexual.

Después de esto se empezó a utilizar para remplazar palabras o frases que denotaban cierto abuso o situación de índole sexual y de ahí en adelante se generalizó y se utiliza para prácticamente cualquier cosa como las que mencionan en otros post, desde el tener relaciones sexuales hasta para expresar superioridad, pero no deja de perder su esencia que es la de abusar sexualmente de alguien.

Y en México sí se sigue usando para la acción de tener relaciones sexuales, contrario a lo que varios comentan que no. Pero su uso en esa situación ya se ha estado sustituyendo por otras palabras, aún sigue vigente aunque ya no es tan usado.

En México es una palabra algo vulgar, y está censurada en medios de comunicación, pero es la más utilizada para denotar cualquier acción o situación y prácticamente se utiliza a diario.


----------



## Gamen

Buenos días.
¿Podría decirse que "hijo de la chingada" equivale a "hijo de puta"?

Agradezco sus comentarios


----------



## Nipnip

Gamen said:


> Buenos días.
> ¿Podría decirse que "hijo de la chingada" equivale a "hijo de puta"?
> 
> Agradezco sus comentarios


Para términos prácticos, sí. Por cuestiones literarias, filosóficas y sobre todo ideológicas, no.

Un hijo de la chingada es un hijo de la violada, a la que tornaron en puta a la fuerza. Desde luego, díficilmente algún mexicano tiene noción de esta origen y cuando los interrogen al respecto posiblemente digan que una cosa no tiene nada que ver con la otra.

Hijo de puta, de la chingada o de perra; realmente no veo ninguna diferencia sustancial entre los tres.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias Nipnip. Desconocía el origen del término.
Un saludo cordial.


----------

